# Need to do a clean re-install



## redbull (Dec 16, 2012)

My install has all sorts of issues - google apps don't work, chrome keeps shutting down, and the tablet itself keeps shutting off and will only come back to life by holding down the power and home buttons simultaneously. I don't have anything on there which is vital, so I think a clean install is in order. I just need to use the Acme Uninstaller I assume and then do a clean install. Anything else I need to think about doing?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope, looks like you have it under control.


----------



## 008027 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am having problems with a fresh android reinstall too I started with cm7 some how managed to upgrade to cm9 than while updating to anewer rom I ran into kbd crash issue so i decided to start from scratch and ran webosdoctor restored the device and tried installing cm10 directly but I noticed that even after using webosdoctor i still had the previous boot sequence screen showing up and when I retored it again with webos doctor and tried installing cm10 I noticed it spits out an error while in double penguin mode no LVM partitions on device It is so confusing there are hundreds of roms and so many different guides and methods to install I am stuck with webos which is not much useful is there any plane simple guide with exact file download links ? and I guess I need to figgure out this LVM partition problem first too (HP touchpad wifi 32gb)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm really surprised you haven't bricked your TouchPad. I bet I have posted a thousand times one should not be running WebOS Doctor unless there is a problem with WebOS. Also, never run the Doctor unless you have uninstalled Android. Unless you have really screwed up the file system, running ACMEUninstaller should straighten out the Android side of things. Stop trying to install different version of CM over the top of older versions of CM. It can be done by those who know what they are doing and from what you have said, you don't know what you are doing.

CM9 is the most mature and stable of all the CM versions. You should start there and if successful, stay with that for a while until you have done a whole lot of reading and learned what you are doing. I'll paste a guide I created that should help. Read it completely before starting anything. Then if you are successful in installing CM9, start educating yourself here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-builds-edited-8913/

You can also watch a lot of videos about installing and maintaining Android on one's TouchPad here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

Here's the guide:

Updated 4/25/13

The first part of this guide is for experienced users. The second part will
be for new users and experienced users doing a first time install.

WARNING: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is
fully charged to 100%.

Since the release of CyanogenMod, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, or installing an update of CM9 or CM10, one really
needs to do a clean install, at least once in a while. This guide will
also cover how to retain all of your apps, settings and data a couple of
different ways.

NOTE: Development of CM10 and CM10.1, Jelly Bean, is also now underway. As of
right now, J.C Sullins has released several experimental releases of
CM10. This document was origianlly created for installing CM9. Using the
the links below, one can follow the same instructions provided, just substitute
the CM10 rom and Jelly Bean Gapps files and you can clean install or reinstall CM10.
You can also find additional help and instructions in a thread created by
Rolanddeschain79 here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-
preview-builds-edited-31913/

He has created a unique set of install packages, tips and information regarding
installing CM10. You will also find a link in the OP of his thread that covers
installing CM10 over the top of CM9.

WARNING: Recently, it was discovered that old versions of CWM and TWRP cause
file system corruption in the /system partition. If you try to install CM9 over the top
of CM7 or CM10 over the top of CM9, you will see ACMEInstaller3 trying to repair
thousands of inode errors and the install will probably fail. After a failed attempt, then
you will have to uninstall Android and either do a clean install or restore your
backup after using ACME3 to reinstall CM9. Follow the instructions below to
make and restore your nandroid backup.

I strongly suggest that the first thing you do is update CWM to version 6.0.1.9
dated 2012-12-15 or TWRP to at least version 2.3.3.0 and not later than 2.4.1.0. 
Do not use TWRP version 2.4.3.0 or newer as it is causing serious problems. 
Once you have updated, then make a Nandroid backup and save a copy off to
your PC for safety. You will find the link to latest verion of CWM below in the
section with all the other links.

Note: If you absolutely have to use TWRP and use GooManager to install it,
You will end up with the newest version which as of the date of this
writing is causing serious problems. You need to download a known good
version such as 2.3.3.0 from the link below for older versions of TWRP.

Download the version you plan to use and rename the .img file to:

uImage.TWRP. Thats u(uppercase i)mage.TWRP

You need to use a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite
or ES File Explorer to copy the renamed file to the /boot folder.

Note: If you already have a good working version of TWRP installed, here is an 
alternative to downloading TWRP and changing the name.

Use Rom Toolbox Lite or ES File Explorer to copy the "uImage.TWRP" from
the /boot folder and save it somewhere on your SD card.

Note: Regardless of which method above you use, I strongly suggest that you
copy the uImage.TWRP to the SD card to save time later on.

After you have competed installing CM9 or CM10 on your TouchPad and have 
downloaded the same file browser you used to move uImage.TWRP to your SD 
card, you can now move it back to the /boot folder.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom first thing you need to do is
a nandroid backup of your current install and copy it over to your PC for safe
keeping. There are other apps to backup your user apps and data called
Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. You can use one of these two apps to
restore your apps and data if you are comfortable using them instead of using
your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: when using Titanium Backup do not restore system apps or data to a newer
rom, this will cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

Whether you are doing a clean install, upgrading to a newer nightly or preparing your
TouchPad for the eventual installation of CM10, you will now be using ACMEInstaller3.
Older versions of ACMEInstaller create a system partition 300MB in size. 
ACMEInstaller3 creates a system partition 400MB in size which CM10 needs.

Below is a list of links for all the files you might need for any of the above:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod6:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

Old versions of TWRP

http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin

The official CM9 nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

Gapps files for CM9 can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the links
below was dated 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

**************************CM10 LINKS********************************

You can find the latest experimental CM10 rom created by developer J.C. Sullins here:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview

The latest CM10 experimental rom is dated: 20130418

You should download the latest Gapps.zip for CM10 which the last time I checked at the links
below was 20121011:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the examples below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

or

update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

As explained above, older verisons of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition.
By doing the following, you will remove that corruption, increase the /system partition size, retain all
of your apps, data and settings and have a tablet that is prepared for the eventual installation of CM10.
Remember, first thing make a nandroid backup and save a copy to your PC for safety.

Next you are going to run ACMEUninstaller.

If you have never used ACMEUninstaller, do the following:

You need to download and copy the ACMEUninstaller file from the link above into the same
folder you have used previously for the ACMEInstaller files.

For most that is the following path: C:\program files/Palm,Inc

If you have installed the Palm SDK, then your installer files may be in a different folder, so copy
ACMEUninstaller there.

While you are at it, if you haven't already, download and copy the ACMEInstaller3 file there too.

Now run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the
usb cable. If this is your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2 or 3 previously, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

You will need to copy the CM9 or CM10.zip, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6.zip to the cminstall folder on your TouchPad
just like you have in the past. You won't need the Gapps.zip as that will get restored with the backup you made.
Those of you who used TWRP to make your backup and forgot to save a copy to your SD card will have to 
follow the instructions above to download, rename and copy the uImage.TWRP to the /boot folder.

Now run ACMEInstaller3. When it is done, boot to Android to verify a good install. Now reboot back to your
recovery program and restore that backup you made. You now have Android installed with the correct 
sized /system partition and any corruption that was there because of using old versions of CWM or TWRP
is gone.

If you restored your backup of CM9 and are ready to move on to CM10, it's as easy as copying the CM10.zip
and the JB-Gapps.zip over to your SD card and using recovery to flash them.

NOTE: If you don't care about retaining your apps, settings and data, also copy the Gapps.zip into the cminstall
folder at the same time as you copy the other three files. Don't forget to add "update" to the file name
as explained above. You have completed a clean install.

******************************Guide for First Time Installers************************************************************

Reminder: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is fully charged to 100%.

For the first time installers new or experienced, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller3
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.8.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM).
5. The CM9 nightly of your choice or the latest CM10 experimental rom 
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
For CM10 it is: gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the correct version of Gapps. Installing the incorrect version of gapps
will cause unwanted behavior.

The links for the files you will need are all listed above with the exception of the Novacom installer files.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of
Windows here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/161-universal-novacom-driver-installer-fixed

NOTE: You must have Java installed and enabled for novacom to work.

Download the correct novacom installer file for your version of Windows. This is a .msi type of installer file and
all that is required to install novacom is right click on the .msi file and click on "Install". The Novacomd 
drivers will be installed, the Palm,Inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed in that folder. 
Next copy the ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller files into the C:\program files/Palm,Inc folder. Now your 
PC is prepared for installing CM9 or CM10.

Now you are going to create a folder called cminstall. Boot into WebOS and connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

NOTE: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

You will see the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter. Create a folder named cminstall and copy the CM9 or CM10.zip,
Moboot 0.3.8.zip, ClockworkMod.zip and Gapps.zip into it.

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of the
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named gapps file will look like the examples below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

or

update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

When you are done copying files to the Touchpad, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject the drive
and then disconnect the usb cable.

WARNING: If you do not eject the drive before unplugging the usb cable, you can cause damage to the TouchPad file structure.

Now you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you
succeeded if you see a large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to
see the TouchPad in Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad, so don't try.

On your PC from Windows START click "RUN" and type in CMD. This opens the command window.

Type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Experienced users, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder, if not browse to
the C:\ program files\Palm, Inc folder.

Now enter the following or copy and paste the following command:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

in the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin
mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start. If after two to three minutes you do not see
the two penguins, there may be a problem or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed, start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly.
There is also the possibility that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run MD5 hash checks
to verify the integrity of your files. If the Gapps.zip did not get installed, you forgot to add "update" to the beginning of the file name.

NOTE: You may see the lines of text pause from time to time. BE PATIENT! Don't start panicking and pushing buttons or unplugging
the usb cable.

When the install is done,the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Either press the home button to continue or when the 5 second countdown
is finished, your tablet will boot to CyanogenMod.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time), play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make
sure your install was successful. You're done with a clean, first time install.

Experienced users, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show you the ropes or you already own an
Android phone and know the ropes. If you are unlucky enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-
preview-builds-edited-31913/

Also visit the following forum for all sorts of topics on using Android on your TouchPad:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev.Kyle. 
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp

You will also find helpful videos created by Roland Deschain here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now. First timers, one makes a nandroid backup
using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always be able to restore that safety copy once you
get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------

